# RecipeDB - Saison



## manticle (17/2/12)

Saison  Ale - Bière de Garde  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mash:TEMP: 55/62/67/72/78TIME: 5/10/50/10/10This is my standard mash regime for belgian and German style beers. CaCl2 and CaSO4 added to mash and boil in equal ratios. You could get away with just CaCl2. Acid addition optional depending on mash pH.I have made this grist with 3711 (French Saison), 3726(PC farmhouse ale) and 3724 Belgian saison. Unfortunately with the 3711, I left the tap off the kettle when draining first runnings. Made up to full volume with my sparge anyway so got a light, bitter version. Still tasted great, got a 5th in beerfest 2012 so I reckon made properly it would have done very well. Farmhouse is my favourite so far.Ferment at ambient during summer (although the belgian works better at minimum 28 degrees, preferably hotter). No fusels etc in any of the versions.Sub category biere de garde because saison seems remarkably absent from the drop down menu.Also absent is victory and biscuit malt. There should be a 250g addition of either one of these.Furthermore, I used dingemans pilsner not weyerman - either would do but I like to use Belgian malt in belgian-ish beers.This was no chilled with no adjustments.FG anywhere between 1008 and 1002 depending on which yeast (forgotten now) but that mash regime will prevent everything tasting overly dry or thin. Still refreshing on a hot day.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg Weyermann Pilsner    1 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    15 g Spalter (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    15 g Spalter (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 20mins)    15 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 20mins)    10 g Spalter (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 0mins)    10 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 0mins)       Misc     0.5 tsp Yeast Nutrient    0.5 tablet Whirfloc         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.045 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 24.6 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 3.88%   Colour 7 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## doon (17/2/12)

Link doesn't work


----------



## manticle (17/2/12)

Should work now


----------



## alfadog (19/3/12)

I am brewing this one today, farmhouse ale blend 3726. Quite possibly should have done this one earlier in the year when the temps were up but I may have to get the brew belt out.


----------



## Wolfman (5/4/12)

Finished fermenting this last night, got to 1.004. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## manticle (8/4/12)

Let me know how you go. Don't have any of my own left to do a swap so I'll just have to beg to taste a glass or so.


----------



## Wolfman (8/4/12)

Dont worry mate I'll have a couple of bottles set aside for you!


----------



## manticle (30/11/12)

Weather's warming up so getting geared up to knock these out again. Unfortunately I can't get the farmhouse from GG (seasonal release) so it will just be Belgian and French.


----------



## adryargument (30/11/12)

I'll knock one of these out next week once my saison yeast has produced. Anyone tried WLP565?

Edit, currently i'm thinking a 60L jobby:

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
10.00 kg Floor Malted Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 1 72.7 % 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 2 21.8 % 
0.75 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (22.5 SRM) Grain 3 5.5 % 
60.00 g Tradition [6.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 14.4 IBUs 
60.00 g Tradition [6.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 8.7 IBUs 
60.00 g Tradition [6.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Belgian Saison I Ale (White Labs #WLP565) [35.49 ml] Yeast 7 - 

Saison at 25 degs ramped to 30.

Edit: Thoughts on doing 30L saison & 30L witbier WLP400 - i may not have enough saison yeast for a 60L batch.


----------



## Tony (30/11/12)

Ahhh good old farmhouse ale.

I bought 2 smack packs when it was released earlier in the year and have just finished all the vials of the first one.

Still got an unsmacked pack 

I just did a saison and the FHA yeast hannered it down to 1.008 in 3 days....... i will let it put till its done for a week.

love Saison!


----------



## Thefatdoghead (1/12/12)

My FHA is going off on the stir plate! Another mess in the morning i suppose. Brewing this saison soon, looks good Manticle cheers.


----------

